# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Marvel và Star Wars có thể góp mặt trong Kingdom Hearts III

## anh321

Tai Yasue, đồng đạo diễn và thiết kế *Kingdom Hearts III* và Kingdom Hearts 1.5/2.5 HD vừa cho biết đội ngũ sản xuất không loại trừ khả năng các nhân vật của Marvel và loạt phim Star Wars sẽ xuất hiện trong *Kingdom Hearts III*. Điều này là hoàn toàn có thể do hãng Disney – đồng sản xuất game, giờ đã sở hữu cả hai thương hiệu trên.
Khi được hỏi về liệu thế giới của Star Wars và Marvel có thể góp mặt trong game hay không, ông Yasue xác nhận: “_Tất cả các thế giới đó đều đang được cân nhắc. Không có gì là không thể hết. Do có quá nhiều ý tưởng tuyệt vời nên quả thực chọn lựa giữa chúng rất khó._”
Kingdom Hearts III Trailer.


Trước đó ông cho hay: “_Tôi không thể nói chi tiết, nhưng có rất nhiều các phim cũng như nhân vật Disney cả cũ lẫn mới để chúng tôi có thể chọn._”
“_Chúng tôi phải tạo ra một thế giới mang tính độc đáo cao. Chúng tôi muốn Kingdom Hearts III có một sư đa dạng lớn, do vậy quá nhiều thế giới giống nhau sẽ không hay. Mỗi thế giới phải có ý nghĩa riêng của nó đối với cốt truyện game cũng như về mặt gameplay. Có quá nhiều thứ tôi chưa thể tiết lộ._”


Ngoài ra, ông còn cho hay hãng Square Enix cũng đang cân nhắc việc cho ra mắt Kingdom Hearts 1.5 và 2.5 HD trên PS4. Tuy nhiên khi được hỏi liệu hai bản game trên có thể được ra mắt trên Xbox One, ông này ngập ngừng. Điều này có thể là do hợp đồng độc quyền với Sony từ trước, nhưng cũng có thể là do vấn đề tài chính và nhân sự:
“_Đó là một câu hỏi cũ. Có rất nhiều điều cần phải cân nhắc khi làm game cho console. Chúng tôi chắc chắn sẽ lưu tâm đến những gì người chơi muốn. Tuy nhiên, chúng tôi cũng không muốn đẩy lùi lịch phát hành của Kingdom Hearts III thêm nữa._ ”


Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD Remix vừa ra mắt tại Bắc Mĩ vào 2/12/2014 (tức 3/12/2014) trên PS3. Về phần Kingdom Hearts III, tựa game này vẫn chưa có thời điểm phát hành cụ thể nào.
*>> Kingdom Hearts 3 sẽ là phần cuối cùng*

----------

